# Truckers really aren't that bright are they?



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

This year I'm plowing csx intermodal site,
They load trailers on a train with a gantry crane.

I'm in a John Deere until my new SDLG shows up. I'm walking too it ,we got hit with 12"s so we've been at it 10 hours so far .
Trucks are getting stuck its our first plow of the season so I'm still learning what the trucks need cleared first, how the gantry operates, so I hear these truckers *****ing why aren't they salting mind you there's 4"s of snow constantly getting replaced as we clear it,
I said what's salt gonna do, they said melt it duh!
I said I'll push it into a pile way before it starts working lol.
I said how about you guys go where it's plowed instead of finding the deepest spot there is !

I left for a break and my replacement who really sucks as an operator made a mess huge mess, I think that's why the truckers were pissed this guy was just aimlessly wandering around.
I was pushing snow on a corner into a ditch, it was a long push just before the RR tracks , really the only place too put it.
This ditch drops down 30' and I'm using the snow on my blade too push the old snow farther out so I'm not making a huge pile .
I get back there and besides the windrows the guy left, I'm trying too keep all the roads clean, I got it figured out where the trucks need cleared by now and I get too the cliff and see loader tracks going to the bottom.

I couldn't believe it, I'm still trying too figure out how in the hell he did it. I figured I'd be the one going over because it was a drop off when I first started it, I had a pretty good berm that froze up so you had too really push to get it too move!
I thought it was the terex that did it at first, because I was told it was down!
When I showed up the boss said I'm glad to see you, that idiot made a mess out here!

No one knew someone went mudboggin till I sent pics! He made it down the ditch thru a ravine and up too a lower unplowed parking lot !!
Never said a word about it, like no one would see it lol
I figured out it was my loader by the tire tracks as I plowed that lower lot!
Still not sure if he went down in forward or reverse, I can't see where the pusher dug in anywhere.
He did break my chain though at some point! Maybe he went down in reverse and he left the pusher on the road?

He's not touching my new one EVER I'll drink 5 hr energy by the case!!

I'm glad I'm in the jd, instead of that terex though! How many guys know what a Detroit diesel sounds like?

I can just see the engineers who designed that at the first start up!! Oh yea that's a good sound lmao
It sounds cool as hell if your a mile away lmao


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What's this have to do with truckers? Sounds to me like the machine operators were the dumb asses here.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

The difference between a trucker and a puppy? The puppy will eventually stop whining.

I hate 2 stroke detroits. All noise, no balls.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

How did the cab smell? LOL!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Some isn't to bright I do this one factory and this one trucker was stuck I get a call from the factory Saying a semi stuck So thinking cant be stuck at the docks it was dry pavement. I get there he was stuck in the lawn 
There was a storage container sitting in the lawn. He thought thats where he was going to park and ground wasn't frozen. First snow and it was a wet one He back trailer and back his drive wheels in the lawn till it wouldnt go no more. Then he couldnt pull out either So I talk to him and he gets out wearing flip flops He walking around in the snow. My truck wouldn't pull him out So I went to get my tractor. Made good money to pull him out + the repair of the lawn


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

My head hurts from trying to read two of these posts...............


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

That's the first thing I said was I'd **** myself and took a whiff and said no wasn't this one lol

Yea your right it was the operators fault while I was gone, but I watched these guys pull right into the deepest part of the snow instead of pulling up where I plowed!!!

They actually pulled up where my next pass was gonna be!

Then I seen a guy with his wheels full lock, looking over the situation so I said try straightening your wheels! Oh I'm not stuck! He was later pulled out by a fork lift!

I had another guy pass me down this mile long road to get a trailer pulls it out 5' and gets stuck, I had a full blade of snow I had all I could do to go over it turn around and get the most of it back in my blade,
Another truck goes too help him and then he was stuck,
The trailer stayed there all night making me back down there!

They see you coming down cleaning out under trailers and they quickly back under a trailer too get it but they can't get under it because they rode up on the snow!


And by truckers in talking about the long haul idiots who never been in snow before, the spotters can lift their 5th wheel so they get in and out quick, they back up faster than the other idiots can go forward!

On my home from picking up my newborn granddaughter , my kid is back seat driving. She says there's something up ahead daddy! I'm like no **** 
As we get closer we see a huge black lady dragging something right down the high speed lane!

She's dragging her new charger front end she's a half mike from her car! As I see her car minus the whole frontend I see Florida plates!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

jomama45;1897970 said:


> My head hurts from trying to read two of these posts...............


So what are you trying too say you won't be back awe that's too bad I looked forward to your 2 cents!!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I do a logistic truck lot that is extremely demanding so this isn't a bash because everyone is different but the word "break" wouldn't be in my vocabulary if I had 10" of snow.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

IPLOWSNO;1897974 said:


> So what are you trying too say you won't be back awe that's too bad I looked forward to your 2 cents!!


That's a good one LOL


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

As an operator by trade, if you can't handle 10 hours in a machine you probably shouldn't be there. I'm all for taking five minutes to take a leak and slug down a coffee and a sandwich but a break where you leave the site?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1897974 said:


> So what are you trying too say you won't be back awe that's too bad I looked forward to your 2 cents!!


I might be in the minority, but English is my first language, and it's excruciating to read a your original post, and just about anything Antler types..............


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

No it wasn't a break, my first daughter had her first baby 2 days before the storm, so I let them know when I was hired!
Of course I couldn't give them an exact day or time seeing it was a natural birth. So she had her before the storm but daddy was picking her up and the hospital told me they were keeping her till 8 pm !

They let her go at 8 am instead because everything was good, I stayed till 1 pm thru the thick of it with the intention of it taking an hour at most, when the boss told me no go ahead take a break and come back at 10 pm.
I was there till noon today so I worked 20 hours since 330 am Wednesday till noon today!!

Oh and when it comes too my family they will always come first ! When your good at what you do finding work isn't that big of a deal . Especially one plowing when you can go weeks without making a dime lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

jomama45;1897996 said:


> I might be in the minority, but English is my first language, and it's excruciating to read a your original post, and just about anything Antler types..............


Ok so what your telling me is if you see either mine or antlers names on a post! We won't have too listen too how good of student you were in school?

Guys like antler and I beat the **** out of guys like you in school and were too busy in shop class while you were at typing class lmfao

I did take home ec


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

There's a difference between truckers and steering wheel attendants. Around here it seems 90% of the guys I see hauling cans are steering wheel attendants. They go where the gps tells them to go, have no clue about the sounds and feel of their truck, run with their seat aired up as far as it will go with their head rubbing on the ceiling, and asking them to back up is like asking for a miracle. Dealing with a heard of brown swiss cattle is easier then dealing with some of those behind the wheel of a truck, it's scary.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

IPLOWSNO;1898008 said:


> Ok so what your telling me is if you see either mine or antlers names on a post! We won't have too listen too how good of student you were in school?
> 
> Guys like antler and I beat the **** out of guys like you in school and were too busy in shop class while you were at typing class lmfao
> 
> I did take home ec


Real mature...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

IPLOWSNO;1898003 said:


> No it wasn't a break, my first daughter had her first baby 2 days before the storm, so I let them know when I was hired!
> Of course I couldn't give them an exact day or time seeing it was a natural birth. So she had her before the storm but daddy was picking her up and the hospital told me they were keeping her till 8 pm !
> 
> They let her go at 8 am instead because everything was good, I stayed till 1 pm thru the thick of it with the intention of it taking an hour at most, when the boss told me no go ahead take a break and come back at 10 pm.
> ...


Family does come first .They are only young once. I even seen my Grand daughter being born during a blizzard Seen it and left went back to work glad it was on a weekend at 1am on Jan 16 2011. Told my son next time plan it so they are born in summer time like I did.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark13;1898018 said:


> There's a difference between truckers and steering wheel attendants. Around here it seems 90% of the guys I see hauling cans are steering wheel attendants. They go where the gps tells them to go, have no clue about the sounds and feel of their truck, run with their seat aired up as far as it will go with their head rubbing on the ceiling, and asking them to back up is like asking for a miracle. Dealing with a heard of brown swiss cattle is easier then dealing with some of those behind the wheel of a truck, it's scary.


That's the truth 
Some I wonder how they even pass there CDL test


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

I drive a ready mix truck..we have a driver that can make you wonder how he makes it to work every day


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;1897970 said:


> My head hurts from trying to read two of these posts...............


Cheese wheel too tight?

I thought I was the only one.

It's almost like Milwaukee is back.



jomama45;1897996 said:


> I might be in the minority, but English is my first language, and it's excruciating to read a your original post, and just about anything Antler types..............


:laughing::laughing::laughing:



IPLOWSNO;1898008 said:


> Ok so what your telling me is if you see either mine or antlers names on a post! We won't have too listen too how good of student you were in school?
> 
> Guys like antler and I beat the **** out of guys like you in school and were too busy in shop class while you were at typing class lmfao
> 
> I did take home ec


Ooooooooh, internet tough guy!

So you have a grandchild but you act like a 12 YO on PS?

Very, very mature.

Go get 'em tiger!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Where is that little guy eating popcorn when you need him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;1898154 said:


> Where is that little guy eating popcorn when you need him.


If you seem the smilie box, on the lower left hand corner is a link [More]. Click on that and scroll through. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought it would be funnier to type it, give these guys more crap to read. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;1898167 said:


> I thought it would be funnier to type it, give these guys more crap to read. Thumbs Up


It was funny, that's why I added the laughing smilie.

To give them more crap to read.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

:laughing:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark13;1898018 said:


> asking them to back up is like asking for a miracle. Dealing with a heard of brown swiss cattle is easier then dealing with some of those behind the wheel of a truck, it's scary.


Isn't that the truth!!!! And Brown Swiss have got to be the dumbest cattle on the face of the Earth. Some of these damn drivers look at you like you've got 2 heads and 10 eyeballs when they have to do something involving reverse that isn't straight back.



jomama45;1897996 said:


> I might be in the minority, but English is my first language, and it's excruciating to read a your original post, and just about anything Antler types..............


No kidding...it takes what, an extra 30 seconds to insert correct punctuation?

How can you guys sell work with typing and grammar skills like that?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

IPLOWSNO;1898003 said:


> No it wasn't a break, my first daughter had her first baby 2 days before the storm, so I let them know when I was hired!
> Of course I couldn't give them an exact day or time seeing it was a natural birth. So she had her before the storm but daddy was picking her up and the hospital told me they were keeping her till 8 pm !
> 
> They let her go at 8 am instead because everything was good, I stayed till 1 pm thru the thick of it with the intention of it taking an hour at most, when the boss told me no go ahead take a break and come back at 10 pm.
> ...


Well my apologies sir. The way I read your post I took it as you were off for a lunch break or something. Congratulations on being a grandfather as well


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

peteo1;1898247 said:


> Well my apologies sir. The way I read your post I took it as you were off for a lunch break or something. Congratulations on being a grandfather as well


I've been a grandpa for years now lol my first stepson has 3 my second stepson has 2 that I'm raising so they are more like my actual kids they've been with me so long!
My second kid gave me my first blood grandson last year, she's giving me another in February

My oldest daughter just had the girl, and I'm hoping this giving birth thing isn't contagious because my baby girl is 21 and baby less so far lol

But thanks , I finally got my boys too play with!! I won't teach them to type just the cool stuff like driving riding building stuff lol


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

xtreem3d;1897983 said:


> I do a logistic truck lot that is extremely demanding so this isn't a bash because everyone is different but the word "break" wouldn't be in my vocabulary if I had 10" of snow.


I was thinking the same thing.. i don't plow a truck terminal but just worked that same storm it stuck around for 3 days we do lots of large high end commercial prop and I just put in a 27hr shift went home for 6 hrs then a 29hr shift and just finished with a 7hr salt run..and those are not shutting truck down once and only grabbing a burger or subway and eating it while I drive.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

snocrete;1898354 said:


>


:laughing:.....................:salute:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

After reading this thread I have come to the conclusion......The industry has taken two steps back today....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I miss Scootie.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1898552 said:


> I miss Scootie.


been wondering what happened to him?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;1898591 said:


> been wondering what happened to him?


Last I heard he was busy with life.

Guess I don't have one. Lol


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Defcon 5;1898543 said:


> After reading this thread I have come to the conclusion......The industry has taken two steps back today....


That's funny. BTW congrats to iplowsno


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;1898591 said:


> been wondering what happened to him?


Me too, I think I may have to send him a text some day to see if he's all good........


----------



## Golden Gates (Feb 28, 2011)

My experience with Truck drivers, both as a Heavy Truck Mechanic, and working in Shipping and Receiving loading and unloading vans and flats, is that a majority just push the go pedal and steer the wheel til they get where gps says to go. It was always a treat to get guys from the south up here in the winter and they are completely clueless how to do anything and I mean anything in the snow and cold. 
One of my favorite oblivious truck driver stories though is when a Werner driver (first sign) brought his truck to the shop cause it was over heating. He pulled it in the shop and the Service writer asked "So it's been runnin a little hot for ya?" The guy looked at him blankly a couple seconds and said "Yeah, well you know they got it governed right around 65 or so, so it's not too bad." Ooookay....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Golden Gates;1898646 said:


> My experience with Truck drivers, both as a Heavy Truck Mechanic, and working in Shipping and Receiving loading and unloading vans and flats, is that a majority just push the go pedal and steer the wheel til they get where gps says to go. It was always a treat to get guys from the south up here in the winter and they are completely clueless how to do anything and I mean anything in the snow and cold.
> One of my favorite oblivious truck driver stories though is when a Werner driver (first sign) brought his truck to the shop cause it was over heating. He pulled it in the shop and the Service writer asked "So it's been runnin a little hot for ya?" The guy looked at him blankly a couple seconds and said "Yeah, well you know they got it governed right around 65 or so, so it's not too bad." Ooookay....


My experience as a truck driver dealing with Mechanics and Lumpers in shipping yards are the majority of them are "Toothless" wonders that don't have a clue.....Don't make blanket statements about an industry that for the most part is full of Professionals....Just like any other industry there will be some bad apples...What is it with you guys from Wisconsion...I think you need to loosen the Cheese Wheel on your Head......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5;1898543 said:


> After reading this thread I have come to the conclusion......The industry has taken two steps back today....


A couple more then 2 steps back, you need to (or maybe not) read about the guy that wants to heat his plow so the snow don't stick to it.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

A guy goes to the doctor, the doctor says
You need a brain transplant and its a little pricy. So the doc shows him some brains for ten thousand he says i cant afford 10 grand and who's brains were they he says they were from a lawyer so the keep looking but nothing is in his price range then the guy saw a jar the said special he says doc how much are those the doc replied you most definitely could not afford those they are 100 thousand dollars the guys say but they say special the doc says they are from a truck driver there hardly used


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1898597 said:


> Last I heard he was busy with life.
> 
> Guess I don't have one. Lol





Defcon 5;1898792 said:


> My experience as a truck driver dealing with Mechanics and Lumpers in shipping yards are the majority of them are "Toothless" wonders that don't have a clue.....Don't make blanket statements about an industry that for the most part is full of Professionals....Just like any other industry there will be some bad apples...What is it with you guys from Wisconsion...I think you need to loosen the Cheese Wheel on your Head......


......:laughing:.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1898792 said:


> My experience as a truck driver dealing with Mechanics and Lumpers in shipping yards are the majority of them are "Toothless" wonders that don't have a clue.....Don't make blanket statements about an industry that for the most part is full of Professionals....Just like any other industry there will be some bad apples...What is it with you guys from Wisconsion...I think you need to loosen the Cheese Wheel on your Head......


OK, the cheese wheel comment is dead on. So is the lumpers. Mechanics are hit and miss.

Truck drivers? Pfffft



rjigto4oje;1898858 said:


> A guy goes to the doctor, the doctor says
> You need a brain transplant and its a little pricy. So the doc shows him some brains for ten thousand he says i cant afford 10 grand and who's brains were they he says they were from a lawyer so the keep looking but nothing is in his price range then the guy saw a jar the said special he says doc how much are those the doc replied you most definitely could not afford those they are 100 thousand dollars the guys say but they say special the doc says they are from a truck driver there hardly used


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Really have to watch those guys that drive doubles.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

rjigto4oje;1898858 said:


> A guy goes to the doctor, the doctor says
> You need a brain transplant and its a little pricy. So the doc shows him some brains for ten thousand he says i cant afford 10 grand and who's brains were they he says they were from a lawyer so the keep looking but nothing is in his price range then the guy saw a jar the said special he says doc how much are those the doc replied you most definitely could not afford those they are 100 thousand dollars the guys say but they say special the doc says they are from a truck driver there hardly used


:laughing:....That's Funny.....The only question I have is why would a Lawyers brain be even worth 10 grand.........


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I was always told that a woman couldn't get pregnant by having anal sex but that's how lawyers are born.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

If you're lost in the desert do you know how to get out? 






Pound a stake in the ground and inevitably some truck driver will come and run it over. Then you ride out with him. A little construction/truck driver humor for ya


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;1898920 said:


> I was always told that a woman couldn't get pregnant by having anal sex but that's how lawyers are born.


This thread is Not gonna veer off into "Hotdog" territory is it????......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

peteo1;1898923 said:


> If you're lost in the desert do you know how to get out?
> 
> Pound a stake in the ground and inevitably some truck driver will come and run it over. Then you ride out with him. A little construction/truck driver humor for ya


Lol.........


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

4 out of 5 professional truckers enjoy a foot long.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Defcon 5;1898914 said:


> :laughing:....That's Funny.....The only question I have is why would a Lawyers brain be even worth 10 grand.........


There not lol but thats how the joke goes


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

LapeerLandscape;1898920 said:


> I was always told that a woman couldn't get pregnant by having anal sex but that's how lawyers are born.


That ain't right


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

When I worked for Maine DOT we had to deal with at least one Western Express truck spun out on Mile Hill (steep hill one mile long) every time it snowed. Most of the "steering wheel holders" couldn't speak English and they all sucked at driving a truck. One guy tolled us he was not allowed to back up! They run basically just steer tires and they are smaller tires than most of the tires around hear. So, our tire chains wouldn't fit. My boss would get so mad at those idiots because we would end up shoveling and putting sand under their tires so they could get out of the way. The Maine guys hauling wood never seemed to have any issues.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

There is probably just as many not bright snow plowers as truckers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Especially from Kalamazoo.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JD Dave;1899020 said:


> There is probably just as many not bright snow plowers as truckers.


Not that anyone mentioned it.

Where do you think the truckers came from?

hint, ex-plow jockeys.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1899063 said:


> Not that anyone mentioned it.
> 
> Where do you think the truckers came from?
> 
> hint, ex-plow jockeys.


You have it wrong.....Plow Jockeys are washed up truck drivers......


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank god for cheese.xysport


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1899622 said:


> Thank god for cheese.xysport


it makes everything better....even truck drivers


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1899630 said:


> it makes everything better....even truck drivers


True, and truckers that haul cheese...Heroes!

BTW...isn't Michigan known for its Tulips?? I think there's a few on here.


----------



## dpw2002 (Nov 12, 2010)

Truck drivers are like a refrigerator. Close the door and the light goes out.


----------



## breadfan (Jan 26, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1899026 said:


> Especially from Kalamazoo.


easy now...:yow!:


----------

